# Suche aktuelle Doku zu LAMP auf Gentoo

## nic0000

Hallo ihr lieben!

Ich soll einem Umsteiger eine LAMP Installation unter Gentoo erklären. 

Jetzt habe ich mich auf gentoo.org und gentoo-wiki.com umgesehen und nur veraltetes Zeug zu dem Thema gefunden. Dazu ist einiges noch wiedersprüchlich oder um Tausend unnötige Sachen erweitert. (Was soll bei einer LAMP Installation SAMBA?)

Ich frage mich langsam ob die Webmaster Gentoo hassen, so schei*e wie die Doku ist. LAMP ist doch eigentlich etwas essentielles auf einem Linux Server. Habe ich da etwas verpasst? Soll Gentoo nicht eingesetz werden als Server?

Bitte erlöst mich und zeigt mir das ich nur zu Blöd zum suchen bin. Ich finde nichts gescheites oder halbwegs aktuelles.

Ich wollte ihn das eigentlich alleine machen lassen, aber so eine Doku kann ich ihm nicht zeigen.

Kann es sein das die Devs sich für die Doku nicht zuständig fühlen? 

Wie kann bei der offiziellen Docu noch die Rede von apache2 und mod_php als unstable sein?

Ihr dürft mich auch dafür schlagen  :Wink: 

----------

## return13

schau mal auf der englischen gentoo-wiki site - das ist meist aktueller und schneller als der deutsche Kram....

----------

## nic0000

 *return13 wrote:*   

> schau mal auf der englischen gentoo-wiki site - das ist meist aktueller und schneller als der deutsche Kram....

 

Fehlanzeige, der englische ist mittlerweile z.T. älter/unübersichtlicher als der deutsche Teil. 

Trotzdem Danke

----------

## Anarcho

Wo genau ist das Problem?

- emerge apache  USE=apache2

- emerge dev-lang/php   USE="apache2 mysql session dba crypt gdbm" + sonst

    (bei mir: dev-lang/php berkdb bzip2 calendar dbase exif ftp postgres session -zip pcre cli -pear) denn sowohl zip als auch pear machten probleme

Dabei ist zu beachten das entweder bei apache2 threading an ist UND bei php oder bei keinem.

Falls bei php threading an ist dann sollte man auf hardened verzichten.

Da als USE-Flag mysql gewählt ist wird dieses als Abhängigkeit eh mit installiert.

Dann noch schnell die httpd.conf anpassen und in /etc/conf.d/apache entsprechend die Einträge setzen (z.b. -PHP4/-PHP5)

Dann mysql und apache starten.

Das war natürlich nur so grob als Richtung.

----------

## slick

Ich hatte mal ein paar Basics dazu geschrieben, vielleicht hilfts weiter. So schwerr ists an sich ja nicht finde ich.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321442.html

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist ganz nett,

aber ich würde mittlerweile doch das neue Ebuild dev-lang/php verwenden und nicht mehr dev-php/mod_php.

----------

## nic0000

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wo genau ist das Problem?

 

Das die Doku veraltet, ungenau und eher verwirrend als nützlich ist.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das war natürlich nur so grob als Richtung.

 

Anarcho, ich will dich Heiraten  :Smile: 

Ich kann dir genau sagen was mich an der Doku unter Gentoo.org und gentoo-wiki.com stört.

Apache:

Es wurde ein ein Layout wechsel vorgenommen aber keine Doku angepasst. Es sind neue Abhängigkeiten da und neue Use-Flags ohne das sie in der Doku auftauchen. Dann kann ich mir auch gleich die Sources von Apache.org ziehen.

MySQL:

Es sind Flags weggefallen und neue dazu gekommen. In der Doku gibt es nichts von all dem.

PHP:

Diese Informationen von dir sind nicht in der Doku. 

Ich fand die Doku zu LAMP schon immer schei*e (da nicht genung erklärt wurde und wichtige Teile in z.B. "Wie baue ich mir einen MailServer" waren ) aber jetzt ist das einfach nur noch peinlich.

Ich bin nicht so der LAMP Crack, würde aber die Doku schreiben wenn du und die anderen Cracks mir dabei helfen.

Denn dieser Zustand ist in meinen Augen einfach unhaltbar.

----------

## misterjack

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Wo genau ist das Problem? 
> 
> Das die Doku veraltet, ungenau und eher verwirrend als nützlich ist.

 

Jepp, die Doku auf dem deutschen Teil ist veraltet. Das liegt nunmal daran, dass sie noch niemand umgeschrieben hat, obwohl das jeder kann. Ich selber bin noch nicht dazu gekommen

----------

## MALON3

würde mich über ne aktuelle doku freuen!

hab zwar apache am laufen aber an php und mysql hab ich mich noch ned richtig rangetraut....

wegen meiner mangelnden erfahrung könnt ich vieleicht beim korrekturlesen einspringen  :Wink: 

gruß

----------

## Fugee47

also ich hab nur n emerge apache und n emerge mod_php gemacht.

Danach sollten php-seiten korrekt dargestellt werden ...

ach ja, n emerge mysql duerfte auch nix schaden sofern der noch nicht installiert ist.

----------

## dertobi123

Hrm, Doku zu einem simplen LAMP System? Halte ich für überflüssig, so einfach geht das mit Gentoo ...

----------

## nic0000

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, Doku zu einem simplen LAMP System? Halte ich für überflüssig, so einfach geht das mit Gentoo ...

 

Tut mir Leid 123, aber dieser Post ist an Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit kaum zu überbieten.

Wozu wird dann der Installation von Gentoo ein Handbuch gewitmet, ist doch auch überflüssig, denn es geht so einfach.

Versuch mal ein LAMP System mit der aktuellen Doku aufzusetzen, nicht aus deiner Erfahrung. Geh diese Anleitungen Schritt für Schritt durch und sage mir wo du ankommst.

----------

## Deever

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, Doku zu einem simplen LAMP System? Halte ich für überflüssig, so einfach geht das mit Gentoo ...

 Überflüssig ist dein Kommentar aber auch. Außerdem geht es unter !Gentoo-Systemen etwa genau so einfach, da ein LAMP-Server verhältnismäßig wenig systemspezifisches Wissen voraussetzt.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Tut mir Leid 123, aber dieser Post ist an Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit kaum zu überbieten.

 Inwiefern überheblich? Wer einen LAMP nicht zum Laufen kriegt, ohne Information beinahe gewalttätig aufgedrückt zu bekommen, sollte sich von Servern überhaupt fernhalten. Wurmnester und Zombie-PCs gibt es schließlich schon genug. Ein kleines Beispiel:

Frage: "Ich habe mein MySQL Rootpasswort vergessen."

Antwort: Google nach "mysql passwort vergessen", der erste Treffer fördert den mysqld-Schalter "--skip-grant-tables" zu Tage.

Was nützt Information, wenn sie nicht benutzt wird?

 *Quote:*   

> Wozu wird dann der Installation von Gentoo ein Handbuch gewitmet, ist doch auch überflüssig, denn es geht so einfach.

 Ich meinerseits habe jedenfalls mein erstes Gentoo nach 9 Monaten SuSE komplett ohne dieses Handbuch aufsetzen können. Alles was ich wissen mußte, war der Name des Paketverwaltungssystem, und diesen erfuhr ich aus jenem ProLinux-Bericht, den ich damals fast unter FreeBSD gelesen hätte. Wenn man darüber hinaus bedenkt....eh nein, da würde ich jetzt zu weit vom Thema abschweifen... :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Versuch mal ein LAMP System mit der aktuellen Doku aufzusetzen, nicht aus deiner Erfahrung. Geh diese Anleitungen Schritt für Schritt durch und sage mir wo du ankommst.

 Wozu diese Übung?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## nic0000

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Hrm, Doku zu einem simplen LAMP System? Halte ich für überflüssig, so einfach geht das mit Gentoo ... Überflüssig ist dein Kommentar aber auch. Außerdem geht es unter !Gentoo-Systemen etwa genau so einfach, da ein LAMP-Server verhältnismäßig wenig systemspezifisches Wissen voraussetzt.

 

Also bist du der Meinung eine Anleitung wie ein Webserver konfiguriert werden sollte gehört generell nicht Distributionspezifisch erklärt? Ich soll mir also besser auf apache.org die Doku reinziehen? Verstehe ich dich jetzt richtig?

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Tut mir Leid 123, aber dieser Post ist an Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Inwiefern überheblich? Wer einen LAMP nicht zum Laufen kriegt, ohne Information beinahe gewalttätig aufgedrückt zu bekommen, sollte sich von Servern überhaupt fernhalten. 

 

Und wer Windows benutzt gehört Hingerichtet. 

Zurück zum Thema:

Tut mir leid, mir haben sich die Informationen nicht gewalttätig aufgedrückt. Die Doku ist veraltet und wiedersprüchlich. Es mag ja sein das du ein Unix-Gott bist aber ich bin es nicht und ich sehe nicht ein das unter Linux immer irgendwelche Neurotiker mich zwingen wollen Einzelkämpfer zu sein, nur weil sie der Meinung sind das gehört dazu um ein "richtiger Mann" zu sein.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wurmnester und Zombie-PCs gibt es schließlich schon genug. 

 

Jeder hat mal klein Angefangen und einge wollen nur ihren WAMP Server in rente schicken und lokal auf einem LAMP arbeiten. Du unterstellst auch das jeder sofort auch ein Produktionsystem ins Netz stellen will. 

Aus meiner Erfahrung:

Die meisten Zombis sind Server mit "out of the Box" Systemen und schicken Admintools wie Confixx etc. Dein geblubber kann ich daher nicht ernst nehmen.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ein kleines Beispiel:
> 
> Frage: "Ich habe mein MySQL Rootpasswort vergessen."
> 
> Antwort: Google nach "mysql passwort vergessen", der erste Treffer fördert den mysqld-Schalter "--skip-grant-tables" zu Tage.
> ...

 

Du unterstellst jetzt einfach das jeder ein Idiot ist.

Wieviele Informationen hast du über Personen die sich selbst helfen und sich nicht wegen jedem Pipfax der bei Googel auf Plaz 1. liegt bei dir melden?

Keine.

Gute Doku hilft den Leuten sich selbst zu helfen. Du gehst davon aus das jeder der sich mit Linux beschäftigt als erstes dich mit blöden Fragen belästigt.

Langsam frage ich mich wie wohl dein Weltbild so aussieht. 

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ich meinerseits habe jedenfalls mein erstes Gentoo nach 9 Monaten SuSE komplett ohne dieses Handbuch aufsetzen können. Alles was ich wissen mußte, war der Name des Paketverwaltungssystem, und diesen erfuhr ich aus jenem ProLinux-Bericht, den ich damals fast unter FreeBSD gelesen hätte. Wenn man darüber hinaus bedenkt....eh nein, da würde ich jetzt zu weit vom Thema abschweifen...

 

Ja, du schweifst ab. Es geht ja nicht darum wie Geil und Klug du oder ich sind, sondern das die Doku auf den beiden Hauptanlaufstellen total ungeeignet ist für Leute die nicht so viel Ahnung/Zeit haben. Dir mag es ja egal sein, aber ich habe hier Leute den ich sachen zu erklären habe. Ich überlege jetzt ersthaft die Server und dazugehörige Schulungen auf Debian zu machen, da es für mich einfacher ist.   

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Versuch mal ein LAMP System mit der aktuellen Doku aufzusetzen, nicht aus deiner Erfahrung. Geh diese Anleitungen Schritt für Schritt durch und sage mir wo du ankommst. Wozu diese Übung?

 

Du verasc*t mich doch, so Phantasielos kann doch nicht mal der Deever sein  :Wink: 

Damit er sich von der Qualität der Doku mal selbst überzeugen kann. Ich bin davon überzeugt das er mir beim nächsten Post sofort zustimmen würde das die Doku stark verbesserungsbedürftig ist und mir nicht wieder so ein ignorantenes "Blabla" vor die Füsse schmeisst.

----------

## Earthwings

Immer mit der Ruhe.

----------

## nic0000

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Immer mit der Ruhe.

 

Klinge ich ungehalten?

Tut mir Leid, ich entschuldige mich, falls ich zu agressiv klinge. Ich habe natürlich euch alle lieb. Auch 123 und Deever;-)

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mal ein paar Basics dazu geschrieben, vielleicht hilfts weiter. So schwerr ists an sich ja nicht finde ich.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321442.html

 

Danke Slick, ist schon mal aktueller als die von mir genannten Quellen. 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das ist ganz nett,
> 
> aber ich würde mittlerweile doch das neue Ebuild dev-lang/php verwenden und nicht mehr dev-php/mod_php.

 

Genau das meine ich. Dabei ist das hier noch eine kleine Abweichung, es gibt Teilweise viel häftigere Schnitzer die einen Umsteiger nur unnötig verwirren bzw. er mir wieder Fragen stellt.

Ich arbeite jetzt alles der Reihe nach durch.

Als endergebniss soll ein lokales LAMP-Entwicklungsystem werden, welches mehere (Sub)Domains beherbergt und SSL kann.

So genau habe ich noch kein Bild von. Ihr könnt gerne Vorschläge einbringen.

----------

## psyqil

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Also bist du der Meinung eine Anleitung wie ein Webserver konfiguriert werden sollte gehört generell nicht Distributionspezifisch erklärt? Ich soll mir also besser auf apache.org die Doku reinziehen? Verstehe ich dich jetzt richtig?

 Warum denn nicht? Zusammen mit einem Blick ins Ebuild sollte das doch einige Fragen beantworten. Die Zeiten, zu denen die Apache-Doku nicht so richtig auf Gentoo zutraf, sind ja endlich vorbei... Wenn Du keine Erfahrung und keine Zeit hast, ist Debian uebrigens eine gute Wahl!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht ganz   :Embarassed: 

Habe für ein Tool welches ich hier einsetzen musste einen LAMP gebraucht. Da habe ich einfach "mysql und php" in die USE Flags gepappt und danach apache, mysql und php emerged und fertig ist. Mehr ist ja ein LAMP Server nicht. Wozu brauchst du da denn noch dokus???

Wenn dein Apache richtig konfiguriert ist und dir PHP als solches ausgeführt und nicht als Sourcecode dargestellt ist, dann ist dein LAMP fertig.

Und wenn du mich jetzt fragst ob eine Anleitung, wie man einen Webserver konfiguriert nicht distributionsspezifisch erklärt werden sollte, muss ich dir ein definitives NEIN entgegenschmettern  :Smile: 

Warum?

1.) Welchen Webserver willst du denn beschreiben? Es gibt nicht nur Apache!

 *Quote:*   

> $ eix -c -S webserver
> 
> [...]
> 
> [N] www-servers/aolserver (): Webserver with Tcl page scripting
> ...

 

```
$ ls /usr/portage/www-servers/

aolserver  boa        cherokee  gorg   jetty     metadata.xml  monkeyd     nginx  plb    publicfile  resin-ee  skunkweb  tomcat  webfs

axis       bozohttpd  fnord     jboss  lighttpd  mini_httpd    ncsa-httpd  orion  pound  resin       shttpd    thttpd    tux     yaws
```

2.) Warum soll man die Arbeit zwei mal machen? Gentoo geht ja nicht hin und modifiziert z.B. den Apache in irgend einer Art und weise. Von daher sollte man zum erstellen der Konfiguration die  Dokumentation nehmen,  welche der Hersteller des Produktes zusammengestiefelt hat. Die ist IMMER aktueller als irgend eine Distributions Anleitung, denn die Distributionsanleitung kann neue Optionen auch erst einbauen, wenn die Option von offizieller Seite veräffentlicht wurde.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht ganz  
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2.) Warum soll man die Arbeit zwei mal machen? Gentoo geht ja nicht hin und modifiziert z.B. den Apache in irgend einer Art und weise. Von daher sollte man zum erstellen der Konfiguration die  Dokumentation nehmen,  welche der Hersteller des Produktes zusammengestiefelt hat. Die ist IMMER aktueller als irgend eine Distributions Anleitung, denn die Distributionsanleitung kann neue Optionen auch erst einbauen, wenn die Option von offizieller Seite veräffentlicht wurde.

 

Ich kanns schon nachvollziehen. Wo ich meinen ersten Apache aufgesetzt habe, was habe ich hier und da erstmal eine längere Lesepause einlegen müssen. Sicher, Gentoo MUSS nichts anbieten, aber wenns öfters mal nachgefragt wird, warum nicht... und schließlich erklärt Apache.org auch nicht die Useflags von Gentoo und welche für Apache da sinnvoll wären.  :Wink:  Also ich sehe es als Mehrwert und wenn wir hier anfangen zu diskutieren ob Gentoo das anbieten sollte machen wir etwas verkehrt! Denn dann könnte man das Wiki zumachen, weil die Einrichtung jeder Software kann ich beim Hersteller | auf der Homepage nachlesen. 

Nachtrag: Ok, vielleicht sollte man da besser zwischen Installation und Konfiguration trennen. Bei Konfiguration gebe ich Dir recht, bei Installation nicht.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 1.) Welchen Webserver willst du denn beschreiben? Es gibt nicht nur Apache!

 

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ich soll einem Umsteiger eine LAMP Installation unter Gentoo erklären. 

 

Linux Apache Mysql PHP  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *slick wrote:*   

>  und schließlich erklärt Apache.org auch nicht die Useflags von Gentoo und welche für Apache da sinnvoll wären.

 Nee, aber im Ebuild steht, welches Flag welche ./configure-Option beeinflußt, dann kann man sich bei http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/configure.html.en#optionalfeatures z.B. oder http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/configure.html.en#supportopt schlaumachen...

Edit: auf der ersten Seite von Networking & Security findet man übrigens Installing Apache2 with PHP5.x (incl. old Apache+PHP4.x).

----------

## nic0000

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    und schließlich erklärt Apache.org auch nicht die Useflags von Gentoo und welche für Apache da sinnvoll wären. Nee, aber im Ebuild steht, welches Flag welche ./configure-Option beeinflußt, dann kann man sich bei http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/configure.html.en#optionalfeatures z.B. oder http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/configure.html.en#supportopt schlaumachen...

 

Das ist auch in Ordnung, aber wozu noch so etwas wie eine "Distribution"? Warum nicht gleich LFS?

Soll keine dumme Anmache sein, aber ich erwarte nun mal von so etwas wie eine Distribution das sie mir Arbeit abnimmt und nicht extra Arbeit macht.

Community vs. Einzelkampf.

Die Doku und dieser Thread zeigt mir das die Gentoo Community nicht wirklich gesund ist.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Edit: auf der ersten Seite von Networking & Security findet man übrigens Installing Apache2 with PHP5.x (incl. old Apache+PHP4.x).

 

Danke, werde das testen.

----------

## nic0000

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht ganz   

 

Naja, von dir sind wir das ja auch gewohnt  :Razz: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn dein Apache richtig konfiguriert ist und dir PHP als solches ausgeführt und nicht als Sourcecode dargestellt ist, dann ist dein LAMP fertig.

 

Genau. Nur wird die "richtige" Konfiguration nicht erklärt. 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und wenn du mich jetzt fragst ob eine Anleitung, wie man einen Webserver konfiguriert nicht distributionsspezifisch erklärt werden sollte, muss ich dir ein definitives NEIN entgegenschmettern 

 

Ich frage dich aber lieber erst gar nicht.. Oh.. zu spät ;-(

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Warum?
> 
> 1.) Welchen Webserver willst du denn beschreiben? Es gibt nicht nur Apache!
> 
>  *Quote:*   $ eix -c -S webserver
> ...

 

Die frage war aber LAMP und nicht die wunderbare Wunderwelt der Webserver. 

Was kommt als nächstes? Schreib dir doch einen Webserver selbst?

Tut mir leid STiGMaTa_ch, aber du solltest dich nicht immer so leicht aufregen. Denke doch mal an dein Herz.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 2.) Warum soll man die Arbeit zwei mal machen?Gentoo geht ja nicht hin und modifiziert z.B. den Apache in irgend einer Art und weise. 

 

Das hat slick schon so schön mit der USE gesagt, da gehe ich nicht noch mal drauf ein.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Von daher sollte man zum erstellen der Konfiguration die  Dokumentation nehmen,  welche der Hersteller des Produktes zusammengestiefelt hat. Die ist IMMER aktueller als irgend eine Distributions Anleitung, denn die Distributionsanleitung kann neue Optionen auch erst einbauen, wenn die Option von offizieller Seite veräffentlicht wurde.

 

OK, deine Meinung. 

Meine Erfahrung ist das der Einsteiger sich als erstes auf die Seite seiner Distribution richtet. Sucht er nach Lösungen so benutzt er den Namen seiner Distribution beim Googeln. Erst wenn es nicht Funktioniert, sucht er ohne den Namen und erst wenn ihm die Ideen ausgehen geht er auf die Seite des Herstellers. Da dies sowohl bei den anderen Distributionen als auch bei der Mehrzahl der Probleme ihn zum Erfolg verhilft, sollte dem auch Rechnung getragen werden. Denn er sucht nicht nach IMMER AKTUELLER sondern nach Lösungen für sein Problem. 

1)

In der offiziellen Doku steht nun mal alles was das Produkt kann. Das ist unter Umständen 99% unnützes Zeug für den Moment

2)

Jede Website ist anders Organisiert. Die Distri Seiten kennt man/frau schon und findet schneller das gewünschte.

3)

Nicht jedem ist die Sprache genähm. Ich habe es z.B. nicht immer gerne Englisch.

4)

Nicht immer hat man/frau die Zeit zum langen Suchen.

Deswegen auch meine Frage ob ich etwas verpasst habe? 

Soll Gentoo nur von absoluten Geeks eingesetzt werden?

Wird der Anfänger automatisch einen besseren/sicheren Server aufsetzen wenn er Tonnenweise widersprüchliches Material durchforsten muss?

Wir diskutieren hier um des Kaisers Bart.

Es geht nicht darum ob der eine oder andere es einfach findet LAMP aufzusetzen, sondern das die Doku veraltet und zu wiedersprüchlich ist für Leute die gerade Einsteigen.   

Was mich besonders stört, ist diese Unfähigkeit sich in Probleme von Einsteigern einzufühlen.

----------

## psyqil

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Die Doku und dieser Thread zeigt mir das die Gentoo Community nicht wirklich gesund ist.

   :Very Happy:  Nee, is klar...

<plonk>

----------

## nic0000

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Die Doku und dieser Thread zeigt mir das die Gentoo Community nicht wirklich gesund ist.   Nee, is klar...
> 
> <plonk>

 

Du musst mir Zeigen wo hier im Forum der <plonk> Knopf ist. 

Ich finde ihn nicht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich kanns schon nachvollziehen. Wo ich meinen ersten Apache aufgesetzt habe, was habe ich hier und da erstmal eine längere Lesepause einlegen müssen.

 

Naja, das ist aber kein Fehler von Gentoo sondern liegt an der Komplexität von z.B. Apache. Und ich frage nochmals, warum sich jemand die Mühe machen sollte alles was in der Apache Doku beschrieben ist nochmals für Gentoo zu schreiben? Wenn ich nicht kapiere wie man Virtual Hosts einrichtet oder wenn ich nicht kapiere wie man ein Verzeichnis mittels .htaccess schützt, dann ist definitiv nicht Gentoo dafür zuständig. Entweder kaufe ich mir eines der Zahlreich vorhandenen Fachbücher zu Apache (musste ich damals auch so machen weil ich der englischen Doku nicht gewachsen war) oder ich geh googeln. Die Apache spezifischen Settings sind wie gesagt überall gleich...

 *slick wrote:*   

> Sicher, Gentoo MUSS nichts anbieten, aber wenns öfters mal nachgefragt wird, warum nicht... und schließlich erklärt Apache.org auch nicht die Useflags von Gentoo und welche für Apache da sinnvoll wären.

 

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Den Punkt mit den USE Flags habe ich wie gesagt nicht als Problem angesehen, da ich die einzigen zwei logischen USE Flags für'n LAMP einfach auch gesetzt hatte und es funktionierte auf anhieb.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Wenn dein Apache richtig konfiguriert ist und dir PHP als solches ausgeführt und nicht als Sourcecode dargestellt ist, dann ist dein LAMP fertig. 
> 
> Genau. Nur wird die "richtige" Konfiguration nicht erklärt.

 

Schlicht und ergreifend deshalb, weil es die "richtige" Konfiguration nie geben wird! Für mich war die "out of the box" Konfiguration die richtige. Ich wollte mein Tool laufen lassen, habe das Zeugs mit den USE Flags emerged und los ging es! Dein Umsteiger möchte vielleicht eine Konfiguration die man relativ "gefahrlos" ins web stellen kann. u.s.w. Soll sich jetzt Gentoo um all die Bedürfnisse kümmern? Definitiv nicht! Du rufst ja auch nicht bei deinem Autohersteller an und erwartest von ihm, dass er dir Resourcen schonendes und sicheres fahren beibringt. 

Und im übrigen:

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ich soll einem Umsteiger eine LAMP Installation unter Gentoo erklären.

 

Also wenn er wirklich ein Umsteiger ist, dann hat er ja bereits Erfahrung mit Apache. Also fällt das oben genannte ja alles schon mal flach. Was bleibt ist der Hinweis auf die USE Flags. Und wenn jemand kapiert hat, wie man portage nutzt, dann ist dieses Problem eigentlich ebenfalls gegessen. Wenn nicht, dann sollte man keine "LAMP unter Gentoo Howto" posten sondern sich eher die Zeit nehmen zu erklären wie man emerge richtig nutzt und was sich durch hinzufügen und ändern von USE Flags an z.B apache ändert.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Warum?
> 
> 1.) Welchen Webserver willst du denn beschreiben? Es gibt nicht nur Apache! 
> 
> Die frage war aber LAMP und nicht die wunderbare Wunderwelt der Webserver.

 

Ah... ich bin von folgender deiner Aussagen ausgegangen:

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Also bist du der Meinung eine Anleitung wie ein Webserver konfiguriert werden sollte gehört generell nicht Distributionspezifisch erklärt?

 Und da sprachst du halt nicht von Apache sondern von Webservern allgemein  :Smile:  Sorry, hätte mir den Teil sparen können   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Deswegen auch meine Frage ob ich etwas verpasst habe?

 

Definitv! Es ist Wochenende, da soll dein Kollege den LAMP auf den Mond schiessen und dir lieber ein Sixpack vorbei bringen und irgendwas Sinnvolles machen. Z.b. zocken oder über Frauen reden   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Aber im Ernst: (Ernst ist mittlerweile vier!)

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Soll Gentoo nur von absoluten Geeks eingesetzt werden?
> 
> Wird der Anfänger automatisch einen besseren/sicheren Server aufsetzen wenn er Tonnenweise widersprüchliches Material durchforsten muss?
> 
> Wir diskutieren hier um des Kaisers Bart.
> ...

 

Dann geh hin und korrigiere das! misterjack gibt sein bestes, kann jedoch nicht alles alleine bewältigen. Und das ist auch nicht die Idee eines Wikis. Geh hin und schreibe das Ding um. Komm dann in diesen Thread und benachrichtige uns wenn die neue Version verfügbar ist. Es wird sich sicherlich jemand finden, der deinen literarischen Erguss durchliest und selber noch korrekturen daran vornimmt.

Zum Schluss sind dann alle glücklich  :Smile: 

Leute wie du, weil Sie nun eine aktualisierte Version der Anleitung haben und misterjack weil er eine Doku weniger zum abarbeiten hat.

Lieber Gruss und schönes Weekend

STiGMaTa

----------

